# Mistel



## Nellie (Dec 19, 2015)

symbolic of love
mistletoe is poisonous-
take a chance, kiss her.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 19, 2015)

Squeeeeeek!!! lol.. Nellie! Welcome to the dark side... This is fabulous, and I love it!! Love can seem alluring, but really is just poison in disguise... ha! maybe you will survive, and.. maybe you won't. Do you feel lucky??


----------



## Sonata (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh Nellie - but can I kiss HIM instead? Only I sort of fancy him...


----------



## Nellie (Dec 19, 2015)

Firemajic- You got it! Love can be poisonous, but we still want to be loved, even tho some don't survive.

Sonata- Of course you can kiss HIM! Take that chance!


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

condensed poetry is the best...enjoyed


----------



## Nellie (Dec 19, 2015)

escorial said:


> condensed poetry is the best...enjoyed



I agree, condensed poetry is the best. Thanks for reading and commenting, escorial.


----------



## ned (Dec 20, 2015)

short and sweet - and love the title

Ned


----------



## audrey (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Nellie,

I am new to this forum, so use this if it is helpful and toss it if it is not--as a poet, I am a minimalist--I tend to cut everything that is not needed and I often find that makes the poem stronger--

Here, I would cut--"kiss her"---we know that the person will kiss her--and I like the ambiguity in "take a chance"--

Best,

A


----------



## Nellie (Dec 20, 2015)

audrey said:


> I am a minimalist--I tend to cut everything that is not needed and I often find that makes the poem stronger--
> 
> Here, I would cut--"kiss her"---we know that the person will kiss her--and I like the ambiguity in "take a chance"--



Thanks, Audrey. I, too, like shorter poems, but I think I will leave the two words "kiss her". How do we know the person will kiss her?  That's why I said "take a chance". Plus this poem is a haiku--5 syllables in the first line, 7 in the second line and 5 in the third line.


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 20, 2015)

ooo, very evoking...what a chance to take


----------

